# Collecting ho



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I collected this from my friends house today!this stuff was $20 dollars.he didn't mind my low ball price as he still had around 200 cars and lots of parts and track.looks like I'll be doing that long five minute drive to his house for day's. I don't know where my bob beers book is that why I need the i.d help.which petty car is that?is that non mag chassis the correct chassis for that car?what are those skinny chassis for?i picked this stuff.everyone with slots ain't on the net!The range of cars he has are from 1960's to 1983ish.I almost want to ask everyone I know if they have a old dirty box of slot stuff:freak:I only found out this guy had slotcars because he sat in the front seat of my car and saw a bsrt sitting on the seat and said"what's this some new type of slotcar?i got some old stuff at my house.:thumbsup:The best free ride I ever gave someone!Glad I let him sit in the front seat!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are Aurora Slimline chassis for the Tjet Repco Brabham, F1 Mclaren and old Ford pickup. The AFX cop car is $25+ with the Road Runner $30+. The slim chassis are $15+ each. So probably $80-$100 for those 4 items alone,


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Copperhead your coming into some nice stuff lately, I just took forever to find 5 of those slimline chassis. And on your other thread, the Charger and copcar are really nice cars, probably in the $60.00 each price range.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks sethndaddy,slim chassis rear wheels don't turn!cars appears to be seized up/hard to open.just trying to buy everything I want while i can,that's close.last row are cars I already had!everything you find ain't pretty!stuff from the last week!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks bobwoodly also:thumbsup:You already know I was going back mon ASAP these cars where 4 for $60?Any I.d help welcome.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

the yellow is a tyco pro chassis 6-35$ on ebay.
the porsche is tyco chassis might be a 440x3 hard to tell. maybe 25-35$
the others are T-jets aurora.

for 15$ each i guess its decent if you want them.

the mustang can look like this


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

copperhead71 said:


> Thanks bobwoodly also:thumbsup:You already know I was going back mon ASAP these cars where 4 for $60?Any I.d help welcome.


Buy those pictured for $60 as quick as you can. Those green Torino's go for good money as does the dump truck. The Tyco's are decent as well. A great deal at $60.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I did buy them this am!(that's my kitchen counter)some one told me in a email that all t jets that are green are htf?is that true?thanks Dan,bob!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Man, HTH do you find stuff like that- Especially for Those Prices !? I'd be tickled to find those Two Green Auroras for $60 -Alone !
PS- if you ever wanna sell that Green Torino and "Pay it Forward", give me a shout


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ralph,I told the guy I bought the t jets and,tycos from that they might be worth more than I'm paying.It appears he just wants his money back from what he paid for the cars back in the day!(he collects rc stuff now)I am fair with this friend,I told him that his batmobile,red #16 Daytona coupe with both mirrors,and orange model a might be rare!his responce was"I will keep those"when I go 
Go to buy cars from now on i will limit what I say!!!The rarest car to me is a orange/white #17 chevelle!never seen one,except on hobby talk!will lower the value of the Torino if I replace the wheels?arm is gray tip and green/green/red:freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

copperhead71 said:


> When I Go to buy cars from now on i will limit what I say!!!


Careful CH71.. you don't want to mess with "Slot" Karma" !:freak:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Today was..I'll give you $20 for that car with no rear tires and those junk chassis.couger was on a tuff one!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Copperhead, wanna go slotcar shopping with me.

More nice stuff man, Green and dark blue are my favorite tjet colors.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Today's little haul!Now my friend is "aware"of tjet values...that was fast!he ain't on the net but his girlfriend is.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I like those Two "Tuffies" look to be in nice Shape :thumbsup: And the Blue Willys looks like it'll clean up nicely too, but leave those decals on it ! Are the rear wells cut on the Willys ....looks like AJ's Indy hubs ?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Other pic/view.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like a Sweet Trio you got there Copperhead. The bottom sides look good too, and No cut wheel wells. And indeed that Willys looks like it has AJ's old Indy rims on the rear- albeit badly de-chromed.
BTW Guys, who made those Red/orange(?) T-Jet Tires(seen on the Willys), and were they silicone? Were they AJ's ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- So Copperhead, how much did you have to pay for this last set of cars ?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

$50,,,he wanted more!now he wants $25 per car!i can't justify that price on every afx or t jet! I was buying cars to often from him(looks like we're both getting greedy).:drunk:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, you could always sell, let's say, that Petty car in the first pic...
Pm me what you want for it.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Two more #29 red and white..why..last year at this time i had none!the car(#29)was htf for me until I asked someone(three people).Even more rare with passenger side front post together!The two cars are the ones in the front. Red car chassis was correct lighted looks almost mint.the white car had a heavily used old type lighted chassis with the bulb holder.The red chevelle Is the mintest afx car and red chevelle I own(or chevelle i own)the two cars where $40 bucks,The five cars where less than $100.00 cash in the past year!I got him..I would have gave him $75 for the red car!My happiest collecting day!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Correction*

I'm not sure if that is the correct chassis for that car!(or any of those chevelles)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

copperhead71 said:


> Two more #29 red and white..why..last year at this time i had none!the car(#29)was htf for me until I asked someone(three people).Even more rare with passenger side front post together!The two cars are the ones in the front. Red car chassis was correct lighted looks almost mint.the white car had a heavily used old type lighted chassis with the bulb holder.The red chevelle Is the mintest afx car and red chevelle I own(or chevelle i own)the two cars where $40 bucks,The five cars where less than $100.00 cash in the past year!I got him..I would have gave him $75 for the red car!My happiest collecting day!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


Sweet cars!

Chevelles are some of my favs. I have two of the white ones and one red. All three have the broken passenger post that has been glued. You can barely notice the broken post on one of my white ones. I have 12 Chevelles total.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can I get a ballpark value on this yellow charger,is it advised the remove the stickers that appear to have been on the car probably 30 years(they are very even on both sides)Are the taillights supposed to be painted?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

copperhead71 said:


> Can I get a ballpark value on this yellow charger,is it advised the remove the stickers that appear to have been on the car probably 30 years(they are very even on both sides)Are the taillights supposed to be painted?


 IMO- if there are vintage decals/stickers on a car, leave them on. The NEXT owner of the car could remove them if desired, but the stickers may be on there to cover a defect, so I'd leave them on.
Value wise, the Yellow Charger is worth the same as the *Standard White, and both colors are on the lowest end of the value chart.

*see following post...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I'm not sure if your white Charger is Standard White or Snow White, but if it's Snow white, that moves the value way up, it's the standard white that is lowest value. And Bob Beer's book lists Standard yellow at low value/common.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Another PS- If that Yellow Charger was actually "Lemon" Yellow, it would be "very desirable", as told in Bob's book.


----------

